# Spiced Apple Wine Recipe using Apple Juice and Redhots Candy???



## compdoctor (Nov 14, 2017)

Has anyone here made a wine with apple juice and using red hots candies for the cinnamon? Looking for a good recipe to try with this combo.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 15, 2017)

compdoctor said:


> Has anyone here made a wine with apple juice and using red hots candies for the cinnamon? Looking for a good recipe to try with this combo.




https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/redhots.34713/

https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/werthers-cyser.55629/#post-633644


----------



## compdoctor (Nov 18, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/redhots.34713/
> 
> https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/werthers-cyser.55629/#post-633644[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------

